# Durable stuffed toys



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably many are familiar with the experience of having a new stuffed toy destroyed before it's paid for. The ears, legs, tail, etc come off the first day & it becomes un-stuffed over the next few days.

I have good news: the Angry Birds toys are incredibly robust. We got a couple as hand-me-downs from our grandsons around Christmas time. They have been chewed on relentlessly and have endured many tug matches, but are unscathed. Not even an ear is missing. We have two 8" ones and a 5" one - not cheap (!), but you will likely become tired of it before it's destroyed.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it is the loosely stuffed GoDog toys for us. and some Spot ones. Have a Fish from Bende`s puppyhood, still looking like new, after over 3.5 years...


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

oh thanks for this...I'll check them out.....stuffed toys in our house do not last longer than 5 minutes in some cases....some are on sale and I know they won't hold up, but I don't mind if they are €2 and it gives 10 minutes of pure joy.....


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Most all of West Paw dog toys are indestructible for our experience, with the exception of very few they offer. https://www.westpaw.com/

Plus they have a love it or leave it money back guarantee. They offer some great fun puzzle type toys that help exercise mind and tug toys when you have two V's.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree with tegee. West Paw Designs are the best. We leave toys outside in all weather conditions and the toys have held up to that abuse as well as the dog's.


----------

